
Show HN: One API to easily integrate multiple clouds or IoT devices in your app - cloudrail
http://cloudrail.com/home/
======
cloudrail
Launched with a brand new technology. What do you think and how can we improve
it?

------
aka154
Is a .NET SDK available?

~~~
cloudrail
Currently we have Java SE, Android, and iOS coming in the next weeks. Our goal
is to support as many platforms as possbile. .Net is on the roadmap.

